# Problem Connecting To Tz-uk?



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

For the past 24 hrs, all I get is:

"phpBB : Critical Error

Could not connect to the database"

I wonder if his site has been hacked or has crashed?


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Dave - yeh its been down since last night although the host site is still up and running...


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Have a look here


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks guys. I hadn't seen that thread.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

probably too many perpetual calendar watch folk logging on, posting and showing off...

don't get that here we can't afford them!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Xantiagib said:


> probably too many perpetual calendar watch folk logging on, posting and showing off...
> 
> don't get that here we can't afford them!


who's got one?


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Xantiagib said:


> probably too many perpetual calendar watch folk logging on, posting and showing off...
> 
> don't get that here we can't afford them!


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

probably too many perpetual calendar watch folk logging on, posting and showing off...

Oh I dunno....... quite refreshing change to see something different......much better than russian tat and the like...


----------



## davie0146 (Nov 24, 2006)

i have not been able to log in either









but it made me more aware that i havent been posyting here







and missing the banter here







and seeing what watches of mine Jonw has bought









night night


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Regal325 said:


> probably too many perpetual calendar watch folk logging on, posting and showing off...
> 
> Oh I dunno....... quite refreshing change to see something different......much better than russian tat and the like...


Err..not very nice. There are Russian collectors on here.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

davie0146 said:


> i have not been able to log in either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PMSL! Always a pleasure to post pics of your old ones mate!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Regal325 said:


> Oh I dunno....... quite refreshing change to see something different......much better than russian tat and the like...


There is only one appropriate reply to that comment........


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## gilford (Sep 18, 2007)

I've haven't been able to log on since Wednesday evening









This will be a bit weird but here we go none the less -

If the person off TZ-UK who bought my Laptop off me last weekend is reading this please get in touch with me!

All your details were saved in my PM In box on the site and I have no way of contacting you!!!

I cant even remember the username









Rant over, cheers


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Gilford - it was me I think. You don't have enough posts here to PM, so please email me on quollATukfDOTnet


----------



## gilford (Sep 18, 2007)

e mail sent.....................

What a strange forum this is with this minimum post rule

What is a casual browser like myself meant to do, just spam threads to get my post count up????


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

gilford said:


> What a strange forum this is with this minimum post rule


It's more to stop people joining, just to sell their watches and not contribute to the Forum as a whole.

Mike


----------



## gilford (Sep 18, 2007)

I understand that but I could run up loads of posts in ten minutes if I wanted to by just spamming, I just think its a little strange is all


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

gilford said:


> I understand that but I could run up loads of posts in ten minutes if I wanted to by just spamming, I just think its a little strange is all


Unless your adding something to the posts and not just posting emoticons to get your count up the mods would remove the posts.

Don't be offended, just the way it is here









Mike


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mike,

The mods don't remove posts that just contain emoticons and if they did it would not alter a persons post count, only Roy can change that.

The reason Roy introduced the 50 post count rule has been discussed before and at the end of the day it's his decision.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

gilford said:


> I understand that but I could run up loads of posts in ten minutes if I wanted to by just spamming, I just think its a little strange is all


Hi - We have traded before on AV Forums where they have a rule that you can't sell something there & have it advertised elsewhere - I find that more of a pain than the rule you find strange here?

Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

At the end of the day it doesn't make a blind bit of difference how and when you get to 50 the buyer buys the seller. If a newbie hits the forum, posts 50 posts in a few hours and then advertises a watch for sale they would soon get some stick from the membership just as they do on TZUK

The 50 post rule does stop spammers using the pm system. We haven't had any complaints since it was introduced. If someone was determined enough to get to 50 as quick as poss just to use the pm system to spam members then I'm sure it wouldn't be long before they were reported to admin and their account deleted.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

gilford said:


> e mail sent.....................
> 
> What a strange forum this is with this minimum post rule
> 
> What is a casual browser like myself meant to do, just spam threads to get my post count up????


On some other fora, you will get flamed for placing sales before contributing to the forum. Here, we have the minimum post rule. Whichever method is used, and there are arguments for/against both systems, using a forum solely as a free place to sell watches is discouraged


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeah the AV Forums sales rules are WELL strict... however what is good is that everyone knows where your at and it odes make sales over there very very easy, open and straight forward (once your used to it!!)


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Mike,
> 
> The mods don't remove posts that just contain emoticons and if they did it would not alter a persons post count, only Roy can change that.


Sorry Stan, a little knowledge is dangerous with me


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

AV?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Mike,
> ...


No worries mate.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Daveinspain said:


> AV?


Audio Visual Forum - here


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

What is TZUK please?


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Steve said:


> What is TZUK please?


Time Zone UK, another watch forum. A lot of RLT members can be found lurking thereabouts from time to time. I've never posted there and only look in the Sales Corner so am in no good position to comment except to say it doesn't seem as convivial* as RLT.

*where convivial = dirty jokes and overt lechery


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

Water cooled computers!Where have I been?


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Daveinspain said:


> Water cooled computers!Where have I been?










Spain?


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

Steve264 said:


> Daveinspain said:
> 
> 
> > Water cooled computers!Where have I been?
> ...


Up in the mountains where it's still 1965.


----------



## kornafluckees (Jan 25, 2008)

TZ UK is still down this morning ... I am missing the TZ Sales Forum ... 'cos I am a new member here ... eventually will have the necessary 50 posts here but will be a few weeks before qualifying.

dunk


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You can still buy off the RLT sales forum.......


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

gilford said:


> What a strange forum this is with this minimum post rule
> 
> *What is a casual browser like myself meant to do, just spam threads to get my post count up????*


Not at all, contribute and become part of the forum community, nothing strange about that at all


----------



## kornafluckees (Jan 25, 2008)

jasonm said:


> You can still buy off the RLT sales forum.......


But I thought I cant post a PM to any sellers ... or even post a "would like to buy please " on the Sales Forum?

Cheers

dunk


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

kornafluckees said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > You can still buy off the RLT sales forum.......
> ...


dunk - you can still leave the seller your email address if you want to buy something for sale here - use dunk at wherever dot com type lingo to avoid spammers ... Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, you can post replys, but you cant post topics until 50 posts.....


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Daveinspain said:


> Steve264 said:
> 
> 
> > Daveinspain said:
> ...


IBM started watercooling their mainframes in '64!

The height of water cooling technology was '88, with 92% of mainframes using water-cooled technology in that year.

I've worked with people who used to check the onsite water supplies before planning a new installation...

Manuel; mi abrigo, por favor....


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

It's back.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bye bye you lot









Drop in again sometime....


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Bye bye you lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jase

I am still here









Martin


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Bye bye you lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! But I'm still here & there ..


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

You aint getting rid of me either, mind you I`ve never been there anyway


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm still here.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I thought there was only one watch forum.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Bye bye you lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gratitude



> The other place is nothing like as friendly!!


 from the other side


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It was friendly enough to let him sell a watch......


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I've always posted in both places!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Dave ME said:


> I've always posted in both places!


And long may you continue to enjoy doing so, despite the draconian rules we have on RLT.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Dave ME said:
> 
> 
> > I've always posted in both places!
> ...


 You`re telling me, they send mods round your house to check out what you put in your tea


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Dave ME said:
> ...


That's your problem, you drink far too much tea mate.









You could be mistaken for an Englishman because of it, even if you are slightly more hairy than most of the Anglo/ Celtic slaves of the Normans. 

I think the new English parliament should be based in Wessex, if not, Tamworth would be a good coice.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


I rarely drink tea, the tanine plays hell with my arthritis if I have more then 1 cup a day over three days









As for the Anglo-Saxons, Normans & Danes, not forgetting the ruddy Romans, push `em back in the sea I say









Right, that`s enough slacking, I better get off my arse and do my rounds, night all


----------



## thenikjones (Mar 10, 2006)

MIKE said:


> Gratitude
> 
> 
> > The other place is nothing like as friendly!!
> ...


As a TZ-UK poster more than an RLT one, I do think the above comment is a bit rich - why bother visiting a forum if you don't like it?!

oops - just realised this could be taken 2 ways - I mean the "nothing like as friendly post" - OK, you prefer TZ, no need to trash RLT though


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers for that, it is nice to have the support, but I think we should just leave the topic now, it will only go the usual way if we dont









I personaly enjoyed seeing the new/old faces and hope some people do drop by more often ...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I agree Nik and Jason. I post on both the UK forums (and many others round the world) and enjoy the different 'faces' as well as the same ones that crop up all over the place. Its cool when you see a mate somewhere else and you dont expect them there. Amusingly I think on some parts of WUS I see more UK based forumers than US based ones which is intriguing. All in all good for the scene.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

And I've been here longer than most of you


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Griff said:


> And I've been here longer than most of you


And not just on the forums aye Griff!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Griff said:


> And I've been here longer than most of you


And long may you continue to amuse us.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The forum wouldn't be the same without Griff


----------

